# Going to get my trailer tomorrow.



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Trying to figure out how to get pictures here?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope this works....


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, won't let me put more on here???

Can't figure it out and don't feel like fighting with it now.

If anyone wants, I can e-mail you pictures.

Had LineX type coating put in dressing/tack room, of off white color, under bridles, and where saddle rack goes, as well as where you climb up to GN bed area.

Had black LineX type material put in horse compartment, and also under the nose of the GN for protection against rocks. And on fender wells, and little aluminum step to go up.

LineX on step leading into dressing/tack room too.

LED lights on rear, lights all fixed, new tires, new flooring under mats, and called Sundowner for the graphics package, didn't have the '97 ones anymore, so choose from the '07-13 package I think? Anyway. They don't make the blue Sundowner logo anymore, nor do they have the Horizon graphic now.

But all in all, I think it looks pretty spiffy!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice looking trailer!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That is a nice looking trailer!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice looking trailer. Enjoy!!!!:lol:


----------

